# Marwell Zoo sunday 28th of May



## lostprophet (Apr 24, 2006)

My old boss is having a demo day at Marwell Zoo on Sunday 28th of May and the following will be there to show off the goods...

*Nikon*
*Canon*
*Naturetrek*
*Avoncolour*
*Marwell Photo Group*
*Intro 2020*
*Olympus*
*Newpro*
*Leica*
*Daymen*
*Opticron*
*Swarovski*
*Zeiss*


----------

